# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Nhà Nghỉ Drana - Lê Văn Hiến - Đà Nẵng

## namtv

*Địa chỉ: 534/11 Lê Văn Hiến, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn* 

*Mô tả:*

Cho thuê nhà nghỉ tại 534/11 Lê Văn Hiến, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn.

*Đặc điểm:*
Chúng tôi hiện có nhiều phòng đẹp, rộng rãi, thoáng mát, nằm trong khu dân trí cao, an ninh tốt. Có đầy đủ điều hòa, ti vi, nước nóng lạnh, tủ treo quần áo, bàn uống nước, tiếp khách.
*
Bảng Giá:*

*- Phòng đơn:*

    Có điều hòa: 250 nghìn/ngày, 6 triệu/tháng
    Không có điều hòa: 180 nghìn/ngày, 4 triệu/tháng

*- Phòng đôi:*

    Có điều hòa: 300 nghìn/ngày, 7.5 triệu/tháng
    Không có điều hòa: 200 nghìn/ngày, 5 triệu/tháng

*- Thuê nguyên căn:*

    40,000,000 vnđ/tháng


*Liên hệ:*

Công ty CP Thương Mại & Dịch Vụ Drana
Địa chỉ: 40/1 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ -Q.Hải Châu – Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511.370.1069
Di động: 0905 129 003 gặp cô Hồng Anh

*Các đặc điểm của nhà nghỉ:* có

- Internet
- Bãi đỗ xe

*Một số hình ảnh của nhà nghỉ:* 




Phòng ngủ rộng rãi - thoáng mát



Tiện nghi đầy đủ



Wc sạch sẽ, rộng rãi



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## vinhadc

Đến và tham khảo tại khách sạn chúng tôi! Dai nam hotel

----------


## smartnet

*
Khách sạn của bạn luôn mong muốn: 

1. Thực hiện được nhiều giao dịch với Khách hàng. Khách kiểm tra được tình trạng phòng tại thời điểm đặt, đặt phòng và thanh toán trực tuyến trên bất cứ nơi đâu với tính chuyên nghiệp cao nhờ: HỆ THỐNG ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN
2. Gia tăng mạnh mẽ khả năng tìm kiếm khách hàng mới, kích hoạt nhu cầu đặt phòng và sử dụng các dịch vụ của khách sạn với: TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA MARKETING3. Một website đẹp, thu hút, thân thiện và tối ưu hóa các công cụ tìm kiếm, cho phép du khách đặt phòng trực tuyến với: THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

Liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay bây giờ để có cơ hội dành nhiều chính sách ưu đãi cho Khách sạn của bạn!

Call: (04)3 56 26 100 Or  0936.995.987*

----------


## namnguyen

đơn giản, chắc giá cũng hợp lý nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Không biết giá hiện nay có thay đổi nhiều không??

----------


## saigonmua

Phòng nghỉ đẹp thích hợp cho một chuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng giá rẻ

----------

